# Greetings from California



## CowboyIan (Jul 20, 2009)

I just wanted to take a moment and introduce myself. My name is Ian, presently residing in Riverside, near Norco, California. I grew up riding horses, love them, but do not know much about them. I will be a first time horse owner in a few months so I am here to start learning.

My only interest is western pleasure and ranch riding, though I have a great deal of respect and appreciation for the skill and training necessary to ride any style well.


----------



## HeydayHunter (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Ian!! 
It's nice to meet you 
I've been riding horses for years, but have recently become a first time horse owner as well.
I've only been on here a couple days... but I've learnt a lot already.
Anyway... it's nice to meet you!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, there =) You're definitely right smack dab in the in middle of CA horse country =) Welcome to the forum. Take care of CA until I get there... I'm moving back in 10 days from Virginia. never thought I would miss it as much as I do.
What kind of horse are you looking to get?


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

You should meet my brother, Ian the Angry Farmer, maybe you could explain to him that horses can be fun, not just work. Or maybe I could trade? One Ian is the same as the next right?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hey i know an Ian who is a farm boy too. it seems to be a trend =) what kind of horse are you looking for Ian?


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Waving hello....Welcome to the forum!
Near Norco -? You'll have Hidden Valley to ride in!! Boy! spent many years riding down there! I do miss riding Hidden Valley, very unique...as is Norco.... but I don't miss the city at all. Still have many friends all around there; Corona, Chino, Sky Country, Pedley, Jurupa.....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Heya! Welcome to the forum! Good for you for being proactive!


----------

